# WTB 3.545 diff gearsets, R32/33 R200 GTR rear diff



## Diomedes (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey all, new member to the forum. Longtime reader, but now after getting a GTR, looking for some parts.

Looking for a set of the 3.545 final drive gearsets to go into the front and/or rear of a R34 GTR. Or a complete R34 sump.

Also after a R32/R33 GTR non-vspec R200 diff.

Cheers


----------

